# Pressure Balance Valve Problem



## JohnC (Apr 18, 2004)

undefinedundefined

I recently completed a home with two Glacier Bay anti-scald tub/shower valves. I noticed something odd during the rough-in water test. The cold water flowed freely at all sinks and the Jacuzzi tub but the hot water didn't. The hot water heater was not yet installed but there was a shunt (jumper) pipe between the hot and cold pipes at the heater location.

Now when the Jacuzzi is filling it takes on about 15-20 gallons of hot water and then it goes cold. Could the pressure balance valves elsewhere in the home be interfering?

Also, if they are interferring it seems like an instant hot water heater would not work since it would look to the system like the shunt that was in earlier at the water test.

Does anyone have any reference material on this?


----------



## tclark (Nov 28, 2005)

*Glacier Bay*



JohnC said:


> undefinedundefined
> 
> I recently completed a home with two Glacier Bay anti-scald tub/shower valves. I noticed something odd during the rough-in water test. The cold water flowed freely at all sinks and the Jacuzzi tub but the hot water didn't. The hot water heater was not yet installed but there was a shunt (jumper) pipe between the hot and cold pipes at the heater location.
> 
> ...


Same problem here. Did you find your answer, and if so, can you share it with me? Thank you! tclark


----------



## jaimester (Dec 20, 2005)

try changing the existing pressure balance cartridges, and then check to see if the new ones are upside down. I know it sounds weird, but i've seen it happen.l


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Glacier Bay is tip off one, box store stuff.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Lord, where is the reasoning here? Jacuzzi tub and Glacier Bay fixtures??? I don't get it.


----------

